
John Conway guest appearances on Numberphile - brownbat
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8kUJL04ELA&list=PLt5AfwLFPxWIL8XA1npoNAHseS-j1y-7V
======
brownbat
In the third video in the series he talks a bit about death, making his peace
with it, understanding he won't get to see the solution to many difficult math
problems, and the idea of unfinished business.

Conway is fascinating to listen to anytime, but I found this series especially
moving right now.

